# Best MTL Tanks? Aspire Nautilus or Digiflavor Siren GTA?



## 3avape (25/5/17)

There are a lot of customers asking about MTL tanks recently...
According to the sales records at 3avape, the best MTL sub tank ohm is nautilus 2, and best rebuildable MTL tank is the siren, phil Pbursardo's favorite.



Mouth-to-lung (MTL) vaping is often used by those new to vaping who want minimal vapor and want to vape a higher nicotine level e-liquid for a throat hit that mimics that of a cigarette.

3avape has a great collect of most popular MTL tanks available on the market, check it by following the link: http://www.3avape.com/atomizers/flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/17)

This is interesting @3avape 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

